# Paint Stripping



## misterbt (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi

Ayone with expertise on stripping automotive paint, can you please share your knowledge?

The car has a straight, rust free body and the door jambs and engine bay are clean and original. The body has had a terrible respray. 

Thanks-

BT


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

get paint remover, apply, wait about 30min (maybe more ) and peel using a sort of steel credit card ( i don't know it name in english ) and you'll have it peeled as soon you pass that thing on, it's prety easy and fast, a recommendation, never breath that thing. use something to protect you from paint remover gases, It will hurt when you breath if you don't do that, also you will be killing some of your neurons =) (if you still have any) lol
and use hand gloves if you don't want to burn your skin and scratch forever haha 
use bare water to remove it in case you need to remove it of your skin. or eyes in my case =D yeah I survived that, lol. and I'm not blind. it hurts like hell I can't deny it, but clear water it's amazing.


----------



## misterbt (Oct 8, 2006)

Ville said:


> get paint remover, apply, wait about 30min (maybe more ) and peel using a sort of steel credit card ( i don't know it name in english ) and you'll have it peeled as soon you pass that thing on, it's prety easy and fast, a recommendation, never breath that thing. use something to protect you from paint remover gases, It will hurt when you breath if you don't do that, also you will be killing some of your neurons =) (if you still have any) lol
> and use hand gloves if you don't want to burn your skin and scratch forever haha
> use bare water to remove it in case you need to remove it of your skin. or eyes in my case =D yeah I survived that, lol. and I'm not blind. it hurts like hell I can't deny it, but clear water it's amazing.



THANKS! HA. BT


----------

